# Anubias in Hydroponic system



## Crapu' (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello!

I need some help on a fertilization issue and not only.

I am planning to make a small anubias nursery using a hydroponic system. I read Keith Roberto's How to Hydroponics. I found the "Lettuce Raft System" as the most appropriate for growing anubiases emersed.

Now the problem is the composition of the nutrient solution. Do I use a nutrient solution that is designed for hydroponic growth or do I use a solution that has the concentration of nutrients as in the aquarium? Roberto gave in the book 3 recipes for DIY nutrient solutions: one for vegetative, one for flowering and one for fruiting growth. These are designed for all kinds of plants, I guess... mainly vegetables. I believe that if I were to use one of these, it would have to be the vegetative one.

Now this one has the NPK ratio of 9,5-5,67-11,3. It is made of:
Ca(NO3)2
KNO3
K2SO4
KH2PO4
MgSO4
7% Fe TE solution

Is this one good for my goal?

Another issue is on choosing the right light for the system. I'm not planning to use Metal Halide, but regular aquarium fluorescent light. Which should I use? I thought about using Osram Floura. Is it good for Hydroponics? Is there another better? Which one?

Did anybody try to build a aquatic plant nursery using hydroponics?

Thanks a lot for all your input. This disscussion will be very helpfull.


----------

